# progesterone levels - too low in early pg?



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

My friend is 6 weeks pg tomorrow with DE and progesterone just came back at 34 pmol. which she is worried about. 

She is already taking 2 cyclogest (400mg) each day. I thought from FF that a lot of ladies also took the dreaded gestone, which she will if necessary too. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on that specific 34 level? 

Many thanks ladies

Anna xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

When you are using the pessaries, the progesterone acts locally and blood levels do not necessarily reflect the levels in the uterus.  The blood levels also vary as time passes since the pessary was inserted.

But if she's worried, speak to her dr?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Many thanks DG, cannot get hold of dr.    grrr. 

that is a good point re uterine/peripheral levesl, thank you. 

I just wonder about the progest level as most women would not be tested for it at all, till maybe 12 weeks anyway. 

I don't know whether the progest is required for more than continuing the lining or whether it's also to "nourish" the embryo in some way?. 

hoping it's just to keep the lining intact, in which case if no bleeding develops, she can relax a little 

can anyone enlighten me on the role of progesterone?

thanks


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

relaxes the uterus, fluffs up the lining.

while in a natural pg there can be a correlation that an abnormal embryo results in low progesterone, somehow, in a fet or de cycle it's entirely external so low levels mean nothing about the quality of the pg... just need enough to  sustain it till placenta takes over production


----------

